# Dvorak - String Quartet 5 op.9 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The key to any recording of Dvorak's 5th quartet is a lovely, lyrical Andante, for me. In this respect all the performances were fine ones but two stood out, in particular.

Recommended

Albion (sound a little dry though)
Vlach Prague
Stamitz 
Prague

*Top Picks*

*Panocha* - a sensitive and stylish account with some fantastic ensemble playing and a serene andante.

*Lindsays* - not all the Lindsays' Dvorak is as impressive as this. Just the right balance here makes this a superb performance.


----------

